# New Use for a Chick Cookie Cutter...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They finally wore me down... and talked me into taking some of my creations to a local Craft Fair. I have never bothered before but I figured I needed to find something I could churn out. So I made ten sets of chicken ornaments from clay and a $1 cookie cutter I bought on sale after Easter... I will be adding twine loops to them to make them into hanging ornaments but here they are...

Faux aged leather in 70's chic... 









Some simpler faux aged leather...










Goth chicks... 










I am rather partial to the orange one...










Black, Blue, SPl.....oosh. (OK so I made the splash look like a Dalmatian... oops.)










Slightly different Gothic Chicks (I like the red)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So cute! I wish I had some craft talent.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Very cute, they should sell like hotcakes!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Very cool!If I did a Christmas tree I'd buy the whole set.Artistic skills are good to have and can be profitable.Me,I don't have a gram worth in my entire body.You go,Girl!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

These are so cute. I love the colors of the goth chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That splash actually looks like a paint.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeeeeeeah.... and that came out better than the barred hen I attempted.... and I don't even know what's under her... all I can say is it looked better in my head! Clearly trying to paint realistic chickens is not where my talents lie!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I love those!!!!! Might have to order one to ship with an egg order ;-)


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am told now they need to be magnets and I had already thought of making a few into pendants and broaches... so this stupid little cutsie side project might turn into a monster! Oh well, good thing I am setting up an Etsy for it all...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll have to check out your Etsy. At one point I listed a few garden markers made out of silverware (before they were seen everywhere). They were just leftovers from a Mother's Day project. They sold in 5 minutes. After a year they were listed in Better Homes and Gardens and I had made enough to purchase a new car with cash! Little things can get big in a hurry, even when you least expect it! I now longer do it because everyone hoped on board and started making them.


----------

